# Onlineshop - was muß ich beachten?



## Watusimann (24. November 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde

Ich habe vor ein paar Sachen aus meinem Privatarchiv zuverkaufen und würde dies gern über einen Onlineshop machen. Was brauche ich dazu von rechtlicher Seite ausgehend.
Ein Gewerbeschein oder dergleichen? 
Vielleicht hat auch jemand einen Link zu einer wunderschönen Seite, wo sowas derartiges erklärt wird?

danke schonmal im Voraus.

Wie gesagt - es handelt sich um Privatverkauf


----------



## Compexpert (12. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Also.... du hast vor eine Privatverkauf vor zunehmen, wieso machst du´s nicht einfach bei Ebay da giebt es viele Privatferkäufe, und bei www.ebay.de braucht mal keinen Gewerbeschein nur die Benutzerbedingungen und die stehn bei Ebay seht gut erklärt!


Gruß


----------



## wieseline (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

 sorry, dass ich mich einmische. Aber ich überlege auch schon, ob ich meine Privatverkäufe nicht bei Ebay, sondern über meine private Homepage reinstelle.

  Vorteile:

  - die Sachen können da ewig stehen und es kostet keine Einstellgebühr und Provision
  - mit einem entsprechenden Seitentitel bekommt man ebenso Hits von Suchmaschinen
  - du hast keinen so großen Stress mit dem Versenden wie bei Ebay
  - es zahlt dir einer bei einer Kleinigkeit bestimmt mehr als einen 1 Euro, wie bei
  einem schlechten Auktionsausgang bei Ebay der Fall ist.
  - der Kontakt zum Käufer ist persönlicher.

  Also, wenn du es nicht eilig hast mit den Verkäufen, finde ich das Anbieten über die eigene Homepage besser als bei Ebay.
  Ja, und das Rechtliche ist natürlich wichtig - und davon habe ich auch keine Ahnung.
  Bitte mich auch auf dem Laufenden halten.
  Danke.

  Viele Grüße
  wieseline


----------

